# Reviews for "Review Award" Resorts?



## tomt73 (Jan 9, 2017)

I just posted a review for a resort which was listed as having a "reward available". I've read the program information, and have a question. How will I be notified that the reward has been granted?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 9, 2017)

just need to reply to any renewal email (there are 6 total sent starting a month before you expire) and say you want to cash in your review credits to extend your membership.

we take care of the rest!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 9, 2017)

However, no where will you ever see or find how many review credits you have, what reviews they were from or if they are six month or two month credits.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 10, 2017)

you can view a list of all the reviews you have submitted in the timeshare vacation timeline link on your MY TUG section at http://tug2.com


----------



## tomt73 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

